# Anti-piracy tool will harvest and market your emotions in movie theaters



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://blogs.computerworld.com/17276/anti_piracy_tool_will_harvest_market_your_emotions

Time to stock up on IR LED's and point them at the projectors room and have strobe I.R LED's flashing while sitting down.

Grrr.... if that happens the last emotion they;ll see is my anger as I leave and not go back to that or any theather again.


----------

